# Angeln im Januar,Februar im Öresund



## Robbi (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Ihr Anglerfreunde,

 bin neu hier und wollte mal gleich was erfahren.
 Ich war die letzten beiden Wochen in Dänemark arbeiten und den letzten Sonntag waren wir von Helsingör aus mit den Kutter raus in den Oesresund gefahren.Heringe haben wir bei 300 aufgehört zu zählen.Ein paar Dorsche waren auch dabei aber insgesamt nur 8 Stück die auch nicht groß waren.
 Aber nun zu mein Anliegen. Ich habe gelesen das im Januar,Februar und März dort man auf Großdorsche Angeln kann .Jetzt habe ich aber in verschiedenen Beiträgen gelesen das dort geziehlt Dorsche sogar gerissen anstadt geangelt werden.Da es mir fernliegt diese sogenannten Technicken auch zu unterstützen ,bin  ich zum Entschluß gekommen ,eigentlich meine gedanklich geplante Angeltour dort im Januar garnicht erst antreten zu wollen .
 Weil ich fahre dort im Januar wieder arbeiten und wollte eigentlich nochmal dort Angeln fahren ,um wirkilcih auch mal einen großen zu Angeln.
 Aber nachdem was ich in den Beiträgen im Internet gelesen habe vergeht ein ja das Angeln.
 Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wie Eure Erfahrungen von dort sind .
 Und ob es da auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt im Januar zum vernümftigen Angeln zu kommen ,wo man auch mal einen Dicken Fisch bekommt.
 Auch vom Kutter aus meine Ich .Wenn man schon die Möglichkeit dort vom betrieb aus hinzukommen,dachte ich mir nutze ich das WE dort um auch mal dort zu Angeln. 


 Ich würde mich freuen,wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet,denn ich wollte die Rute eigentlcih mitnehmen.

 Viele Grüße ,Frohe Weihnachten und Weiterhin Petri Heil!|wavey:
 Euer Robbi !
 Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Januar,Februar im Öresund*

Moin und herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard,
das Thema welches du anschneidest ist sehr heikel, wenn du mal ein wenig im AB nach Laichdorsch suchst wirst du verstehen was ich meine.
Zu deinem Vorhaben kann ich nur sagen, ich würde um die Zeit nicht dort zum Dorschangeln fahren. Die Gefahr ist einfach zu groß eine von den fetten Laichmamas zu erwischen auch mit normalen Geschirr.


----------



## Fabu (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Januar,Februar im Öresund*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde um die Zeit nicht dort zum Dorschangeln fahren. Die Gefahr ist einfach zu groß eine von den fetten Laichmamas zu erwischen auch mit normalen Geschirr.


ich schließ mich ms in ganzer linie an


----------



## Robbi (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Januar,Februar im Öresund*

Hallo ,

 Danke erstmal für die mir entgegengebrachte Aufmerksamkeit.
 Ich denke dann werde ich meine Ruten zu Hause lassen,nachdem was ich noch so alles gelesen habe.
 Könntet Ihr mir trotzdem mal nen paar Tips geben ,wo man dann später im Jahr guten Dorsch oder so fangen kann.
 Norwegen z.Bsp.?
 Danke !|wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Januar,Februar im Öresund*

Oh Robby, Dorsche gibs ja ne ganze Menge in Norwegen Dänemark und bei uns. Wenn du genau sagst wo du angeln willst wirst du bestimmt auch ne Menge Infos bekommen. Ansonsten lies dich erst mal durch die vielen Themen im AB da wirst du schonmal ne ganze Ecke schlauer sein. 
Zum Arbeiten nehm doch ne Angelrute mit mit der du von Land auf Plattfisch angeln kannst oder mit Blinker auf Mefo das geht doch fast überall an der Ostsee ganz gut. Sicher auch im Öresund.


----------



## ralle (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Angeln im Januar,Februar im Öresund*

Vorm Schloß Kronenburg soll doch "die" Topstelle für Seezunge und Co sein.

Hab ich mal in der K&K gelesen.

Also nimm ruhig ne Rute mit.


----------

